# hinge light switch...



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Something like this is suspect

[URL]http://www.security-ohio.com/images/recessed-door-switch.jpg[/URL]


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I remember seeing a table lamp like this. You would touch it to turn it on and again to adjust the light level. I'm trying to remember what they were called. Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockler's got something that might fit the bill. Says the touch pad will work, or you can connect the leads to a metal cabinet part.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10013


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

I think he wants a touch kit http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/toucligconm1.html


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

goose134 said:


> Rockler's got something that might fit the bill. Says the touch pad will work, or you can connect the leads to a metal cabinet part.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10013


 yup thats what i was looking for thank you...also thanks to beameup you both were right on it..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They sell them at Lowe's too.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Totally missed the ball with that one...sorry...

Cheers


----------

